# 8' blizzard plow side only with hand controler in new jersey



## Tcp (Jan 12, 2014)

plow in like new sold truck 3 years ago been sitting $2750


----------



## Tcp (Jan 12, 2014)

Make offer


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Nvm didnt read title


----------

